

HN front page - 1,350 visits in 30 mins: apologies, learnings & statistics - sshrin
http://blog.unclassroom.com/2012/03/getting-on-hn-front-page-apologies.html

======
ricksta
I missed the original thread, so I'm not sure what went on in the original
thread.

Was the reason their thread got deleted is because they weren't allowed to
call themselves "Codecademy for learning PHP"?

It seems like it's pretty common for people to say "Heroku for this", "Airbnb
for that". Are those "X for Y" not allowed on HN?

~~~
jemka
'Are those "X for Y" not allowed on HN?

This isn't a case of X for Y. They both do X, but one is language specific, it
seems.

When the story hit, I immediately thought it was a Codecademy product and was
surprised to find a price tag for the opportunity to move forward within the
course.

~~~
sshrin
You are correct that we both teach programming and hence the blog post. That
said, we've removed the pay wall for the PHP course and would appreciate your
feedback. Thanks!

